# what power scope do you like????



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

well i have decided to get a savage edge in .223! (just coming up with the funds for it now) Now im on the search for an affordable scope to go with it. i will be shooting out to 300yds or so so i was looking for a 4-16x40mm or 50mm (4x minimum because some shots are going to be close when im in the woods) 6x might be a little much for close if i were to go with a 6-24x. what scope setups do you guys have on your rifles and what powers do you prefer? All opinions are appreciated. thanks, Maxxis


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a variety, 3-9x40's, 4.5-14x40, 4.5-14x50,6-24x50, and a straight 4x on my AR. They all have their own favorable attributes but I really like the 4.5-14x40 the same in the 50mm objective is OK but a little heavier and bulkier.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I would go with the 4x as the minimum as last weekend when the yotes charged in they were so close my 6x minimum was no good, thankfully the next one stopped a bit farther out, still at 30 ft. you could just make out an outline of the yote.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a Nikon Monarch 4-16x42. It is a really nice scope and I am very happy with it. It is really good at taking in a lot of light from the moon for night hunts. If you are going to be doing most of your hunting during the day I personally wouldn't get anything with a 50 mm lense on it as they are more expensive and like YD said, bulkier. As for brand I do indeed like Nikon, and Leopold, kind of spendy for some of them, but well worth it IMO.


----------



## Shadow Sniper (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a couple scopes, the one i have on my rem 700 varment in 204 cal. is a bass pro shop model 4x16x50 if i remember right it was around 80 or 90 $.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I like the 4.5-14x40 weaver. Though every scope magnification varies.


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

i was looking at a Centerpoint adventure class 4-16x40. it has an illuminated red/green reticle and the adjustable turrets which i definitly want when shooting long range. supposed to be a great scope for around $80. seems nicer than the barska or BSA varmint scopes.


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

ok maybe not i just read into some reviews of guys saying it got really blurry at higher power. i just found the BSA sweet .223 scope that has turrets already marked for the ballistics of standard .223 loads. its also a 3-12x40, that 3x would be nice for close stuff. anyone know how far i would be able to see targets with well on the 12x setting?


----------



## huntingez (Jan 8, 2011)

i have a savage edge in a 223 cal. i have a 4-16x40 i love it! brings those 100 yrd shots up close


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

The absolute best advice I can give is to go to the store and look through some scopes. Usually they have some sitting out that you can look through. Most stores that carry these are very large and you can usually find a spot at least a hundred yards away to focus the scope on. Another thing you can do is go to the store around sunset time and take the salesman outside with you and look through it to see how you like it in low light, make sure to focus it in on high power and such to make sure it is good glass and the view is up to your expectations.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I have a variety, 3-9x40's, 4.5-14x40, 4.5-14x50,6-24x50, and a straight 4x on my AR. They all have their own favorable attributes but I really like the 4.5-14x40 the same in the 50mm objective is OK but a little heavier and bulkier.


Nice, Don! Went with the fixed 4x on your AR? I'm VERY intrigued by fixed powered scopes. Especially since so many SWAT snipers and Military snipers use fixed 10x Unertl (the older ones) and Schmidt & Bender more recently. Those in particular are more pricey, but any fixed power scopes I've had regardless of brand are nearly indestructible. And there's NO adjustments to shoot!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had it laying around it's a Nikon that a friend of mine bought years ago at a going out of business sale for $40, he bought four of them and gave one to me. Field of view is phenominal.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I had it laying around it's a Nikon that a friend of mine bought years ago at a going out of business sale for $40, he bought four of them and gave one to me. Field of view is phenominal.


Now that I'm thinking of it, have you ever posted pics of your rig with the scope on PT?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Do they make a 30x scope?!?!










I am starting to wonder with these guys claiming they're seeing coyotes out at 300+ yards. I know I cannot see to 300 yards, and my 14x scope doesn't see too well either. Am I going blind?

Heck, I don't even try to look that far anymore. The last couple of coyotes I shot were at 50 yards before I spotted them. One was sitting right in front of us and I didn't see it until it was pointed out to me. Looking too far out maybe?

I might be getting old! haha


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Now that I'm thinking of it, have you ever posted pics of your rig with the scope on PT?


Don is getting called out,


----------



## bman940 (Feb 15, 2011)

Maxx, I have a Savage in .223 and last summer I put a Nikon M-223 3-12x42 with the Rapid Action Turret on it. 26 in. bull barrel, 20+ years old and still shoots .5 at 100 with no work to it.
I let some guys shoot this set up out to 600 yards and let me tell you they were impressed. The scope is set for the .223 round at 3240 fps and polymey tipped bullets. I used to think my limit with this rifle was around 300 yards....not any more. We shot 4 inch jars of tannerite at 623 yards and the explosion was proof enough. This combo works. I think you also will be pleasantly surprised how affordable this quality Nikon Optic is as well. Drop me a note if you have any questions.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bman940 welcome to the forum


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Chris I have a cheap one that is 6-24x60 that you could see a dog out to 300 yards with ease....lol

As far as worrying about if the critters are to close to fast.....We always have a 3.5" 12 guage sittin on the rack to smokem with when they are right on top of us ; )


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is my .02 worth.

I have a 3.5 - 10x 50 leupold veri-x 3 on my .222 mag which is only a little more powerfull than your .223. Long distance is a passion of mine. 300 yard shots on wood chucks were/are common with this gun.

1) 50 mm openings allow more field of view and more light. Both positives.
2) I can see extreamly clear with my scope at all ranges no messing around trying to focus.
3) I would buy another....just wishing they were not so darn expensive.

Chris...you are not getting old. But they make these things that sit on your nose that might help you see a little better.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well here you go then, nothin fancy but only a hair over $500 too. Hang on they're here someplace....honest I swear, trust me.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is another suggestion.

Take what you think you might like outside in low light conditions. Look through them and maybe you will find the best one at the best price.

There are several guys here who know thier poop about scopes. Personally I have found scopes are like cars..the more you pay the more you get.

Nice couch there Don..nice flat top also !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's my mancave couch, well me and the dogs. I should have got the pic above it in the picture, as it is one of my favorites "The fifth ace" by Hal Empie


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I can see your dogs are abused. Maybe I should call animal protective services ?

Let those dog take care of your cat problem !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep they have it tough, I woke up this morning with Grey (avatar) staring at me.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

i have a 4x12x40 vortex diamondback on me rem 700 .223 and love it. just as clear as my buddies leupold 4x12x40 and half the cost! I think they are $199 and have the best warranty available


----------



## Butcher45 (Mar 3, 2010)

For my short-range weapon along with the terrain I hunt, I am all about the Zeiss Conquest 1.8-5.5X38mm. Loving it!


----------

